
Show HN: Na English – Free English testing online - since
https://naenglish.io/
======
yobuko
"Comming soon" \- doesn't inspire me to the quality of testing. I suppose it
depends on your target audience..

~~~
since
thank you

------
atum47
this is very similar to the kind of questions job platforms uses to test
someone's english. I think this will help a lot of non-native speakers. good
job

~~~
since
thank you, how do you think about UI UX? Have anything not good i must be
change?

